# Milan, missione segreta di Fassone e Mirabelli



## Willy Wonka (25 Luglio 2017)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 25 Luglio 2017, nella giornata di ieri Mirabelli e Fassone sono partiti per una missione segreta, un blitz, nel tardo pomeriggio. 

Secondo quanto riportato da Sportface, l'obiettivo del viaggio segreto di Fassone e Mirabelli potrebbe essere Thomas Muller del Bayern Monaco.


----------



## diavolo (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 25 Luglio 2017, nella giornata di ieri Mirabelli e Fassone sono partiti per una missione segreta, un blitz, nel tardo pomeriggio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 25 Luglio 2017, nella giornata di ieri Mirabelli e Fassone sono partiti per una missione segreta, un blitz, nel tardo pomeriggio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Surprais


----------



## tonilovin93 (25 Luglio 2017)

Cassano chiede la rescissione nella mattinata di ieri.
Blitz eseguito Nel pomeriggio di ieri.
Coincidenze? Io non credo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


>



Sverrei all istante ,, giocatore TOTALE


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Cassano chiede la rescissione nella mattinata di ieri.
> Blitz eseguito Nel pomeriggio di ieri.
> Coincidenze? Io non credo.



Un anno fa di questi tempi questo sarebbe stato uno scenario da non scartare...anzi..


----------



## kYMERA (25 Luglio 2017)

Cavani


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Luglio 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


>


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Luglio 2017)

Van Basten. 

Cit. Silvio


----------



## Zenos (25 Luglio 2017)

Benzema o Aguero...Harry Kane sarebbe fantastico ma impossibile


----------



## kYMERA (25 Luglio 2017)

Se il telefono è stato staccato 1 ora non possono essere andati in Inghilterra ma al massimo in Germania, Francia e Spagna.


----------



## Milo (25 Luglio 2017)

Lo scorso inverno dicevano kane, ma ragazzi non è un po' fermo kane (sarei contento se arrivasse eh)? Com'è messo sulla corsa?


----------



## VonVittel (25 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Lo scorso inverno dicevano kane, ma ragazzi non è un po' fermo kane (sarei contento se arrivasse eh)? Com'è messo sulla corsa?



Abbastanza bene. Per quel fisico devastante che ha è molto agile.
È il più completo attaccante tra quelli che ci hanno accostato


----------



## krull (25 Luglio 2017)

Quando vanno via insieme così mi eccitano sessualmente...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Luglio 2017)

che sia Schick ? 
alla fine noi prima che andasse alla Rube abbiamo tentato di prenderlo 
offrendo 30 mln alla Samp... sempre se la notizia era vera 
ma mi pare che davano l'offerta come ufficiale 

comunque i blitz mi piacciano assai 
se poi funzionano ancora di +


----------



## kYMERA (25 Luglio 2017)

Sono andati a testare un nuovo ristorante


----------



## Wildbone (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 25 Luglio 2017, nella giornata di ieri Mirabelli e Fassone sono partiti per una missione segreta, un blitz, nel tardo pomeriggio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Maronn, io ho già l'alzabandiera mattutino da gestire, e voi volete aggiungermi un durello plus così, quando meno me lo aspetto?



Voglio sapere il nome!


----------



## Robix (25 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Abbastanza bene. Per quel fisico devastante che ha è molto agile.
> È il più completo attaccante tra quelli che ci hanno accostato



ma quanto costa kane?


----------



## kYMERA (25 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi ma sto Kane è come quello del Leicester di due anni fa, che è puntualmente sparito. Su


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


>



Klose 2.0 ma con meno personalità

Spero davvero non sia lui perché questo è meno utile di Kalinic e costa più di Aubameyang


----------



## kipstar (25 Luglio 2017)

non vorrei che si generassero troppe aspettative....
l'attaccante degli spurs è ovviamente incedibile a meno di offerte clamorosissime.....
Poi cmq non è tutto oro quel che luccica ... fermo restando che in premier è uno stra-big....


----------



## Wildbone (25 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me è Aguero


----------



## VonVittel (25 Luglio 2017)

Robix ha scritto:


> ma quanto costa kane?



Troppo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Luglio 2017)

Robix ha scritto:


> ma quanto costa kane?



Guarda ho trovato un articolo della gazzetta che dice che a un'offerta di Mourinho di 115 milioni, il Tottenham abbia risposto chiedendone 228..


----------



## Il Genio (25 Luglio 2017)

Stare così tanto a stretto contatto ha aperto loro gli occhi, sono andati a Mikonos


----------



## VonVittel (25 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma sto Kane è come quello del Leicester di due anni fa, che è puntualmente sparito. Su



Tre anni di fila con almeno 20 gol in Premier.
Quest'anno media di un gol a partita.

Ma è uguale a Vardy, certo


----------



## Wildbone (25 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma sto Kane è come quello del Leicester di due anni fa, che è puntualmente sparito. Su



Vardy? Ma non diciamo baggianate


----------



## kYMERA (25 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Tre anni di fila con almeno 20 gol in Premier.
> Quest'anno media di un gol a partita.
> 
> Ma è uguale a Vardy, certo



sono andato a vedermi tutti i gol dell'ultima stagione. Metà sono rigori, l'altra metà gol a porta vuota.
Avrà fatto 3-4 gol di skill.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Luglio 2017)

Saranno andati a suonare a qualche citofono?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Lo scorso inverno dicevano kane, ma ragazzi non è un po' fermo kane (sarei contento se arrivasse eh)? Com'è messo sulla corsa?



Se viene fa minimo 25 gol , fenomeno devastante è straripante


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> sono andato a vedermi tutti i gol dell'ultima stagione. Metà sono rigori, l'altra metà gol a porta vuota.
> Avrà fatto 3-4 gol di skill.



Perché, nei goal di Aubameyang o Belotti vedi skills?


----------



## BELOUFA (25 Luglio 2017)

El nino Maravilla.


----------



## Robix (25 Luglio 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Guarda ho trovato un articolo della gazzetta che dice che a un'offerta di Mourinho di 115 milioni, il Tottenham abbia risposto chiedendone 228..



allora è impossibile prenderlo.... aguero forse è più fattibile


----------



## Wildbone (25 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi, per essere partiti in due deve essere un giocatore importante (e fuori dai confini italici). Mi sto mangiando le mani. Voglio il nome!


----------



## Crox93 (25 Luglio 2017)

Se davvero dovesse arrivare un nome a sorpresa, big ovviamente io direi

1) Aguero
2) Cavani
3) Kane

In ordine di possibilitá


----------



## Victorss (25 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se il telefono è stato staccato 1 ora non possono essere andati in Inghilterra ma al massimo in Germania, Francia e Spagna.


Falcao?


----------



## ultràinside (25 Luglio 2017)

Ma di questo blitz cosa si sa, oltre che avevano i telefoni spenti per un ora? 
Anche Milano Torino la fai in un oretta...
Il profilo di Montella per la punta: che faccia gol, gol sporchi, che giochi per la squadra, partiamo da qui...


----------



## Gatto (25 Luglio 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> El nino Maravilla.



Ecco un nome che mi farebbe gridare al colpo grosso!! Perche' sono intimamente convinto che mister x sara' un attaccante esterno..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Luglio 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Ma di questo blitz cosa si sa, oltre che avevano i telefoni spenti per un ora?
> Anche Milano Torino la fai in un oretta...
> Il profilo di Montella per la punta: che faccia gol, gol sporchi, che giochi per la squadra, partiamo da qui...



Questa cosa dei telefoni spenti dove l'avete letta?


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Luglio 2017)

Aiuto


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma sto Kane è come quello del Leicester di due anni fa, che è puntualmente sparito. Su



Via . Spegnete internet per oggi è tutto .

Ma l hai mai visto giocare ? 

Ps : io Vardy me lo prenderei


----------



## SmokingBianco (25 Luglio 2017)

Giroud, Sanchez, Auguero o Kane in ordine. I primo due in scadenza e quindi più fattibili


----------



## luigi61 (25 Luglio 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> El nino Maravilla.


speriamo che non sia solo el nino Torres


----------



## unbreakable (25 Luglio 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Ma di questo blitz cosa si sa, oltre che avevano i telefoni spenti per un ora?
> Anche Milano Torino la fai in un oretta...
> Il profilo di Montella per la punta: che faccia gol, gol sporchi, che giochi per la squadra, partiamo da qui...



Mandzukic..potrebbe essere in uscita dalla juve con arrivo bernaffreschi..ma non so quanto possa essere un top..utilissimo quello si


----------



## Robix (25 Luglio 2017)

sono andati a monaco di baviera....viaggio di 1ora e 10min....tutte le altre destinazioni superano l'ora e mezza di volo

muller + renato


----------



## Dieg (25 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Tre anni di fila con almeno 20 gol in Premier.
> Quest'anno media di un gol a partita.
> 
> Ma è uguale a Vardy, certo



Ma Kane è il centravantone da tap-in o colpo di testa.
In fondo, in un campionato con difese più serie come il nostro Dzeko ha fatto gli stessi suoi gol.
Vardy è un magnifico contropiedista.
E a volerla dir tutta, siccome Aubameyang è entrambe le cose, credo di non avere dubbi su chi prenderei.


----------



## Victorss (25 Luglio 2017)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Mandzukic..potrebbe essere in uscita dalla juve con arrivo bernaffreschi..ma non so quanto possa essere un top..utilissimo quello si


Ma non potrebbe essere Falcao ragazzi? Goal ne fa, forte di testa, fisicamente un torello, sa giocare con la squadra..fa goal sporchi..
Con tutti i cross che arriveranno in mezzo..


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Luglio 2017)

Gazzetta dello Sport: la missione segreta non riguarda Aubameyang e nemmeno Mahrez. È tutto coperto da un alone di mistero, nessuno sa niente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Luglio 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> El nino Maravilla.


Vuole giocare la Champions, lo ha detto a chiare lettere. Io penso la missione sia per Pierre. Non è che i giornalisti devono sapere tutto, magari è una di quelle notizie che non si vogliono far trapelare.


----------



## unbreakable (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 25 Luglio 2017, nella giornata di ieri Mirabelli e Fassone sono partiti per una missione segreta, un blitz, nel tardo pomeriggio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Speriamo facciano un'offerta che non si può rifiutare ad un supertop


----------



## Ambrole (25 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me il più probabile è aguero.
Un fenomeno che farebbe impazzire i tifosi, con caratteristiche che piacciono a Montella , ricordate il discorso degli attaccanti piccoli, in più a trent'anni non ha mai giocato in un VERO grande club tipo real, barca, manchester utd, o appunto Milan....i grandi club sono questi, i grandi giocatori giocano almeni una volta in questi quattro club, non nel PSG city e robette simili


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Luglio 2017)

Robix ha scritto:


> sono andati a monaco di baviera....viaggio di 1ora e 10min....tutte le altre destinazioni superano l'ora e mezza di volo
> 
> muller + renato


Potrebbe darsi. E ne sarei contento. Muller è tremendamente sottovalutato.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Luglio 2017)

Comunque ragionandoci su, e vista la tempesta di news di settimana scorsa, per me sono andati a chiudere per Sanches.


----------



## luigi61 (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gazzetta dello Sport: la missione segreta non riguarda Aubameyang e nemmeno Mahrez. È tutto coperto da un alone di mistero, nessuno sa niente.



BRAVIIIIIIIII
Così fanno i dirigenti top, NESSUNO deve sapere nulla
Per il prossimo campionato vorrei una punta che seppellisse di gol alcune squadre che proprio non sopporto......
1) J
2 ) I
3) T
4 ) R


----------



## sballotello (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 25 Luglio 2017, nella giornata di ieri Mirabelli e Fassone sono partiti per una missione segreta, un blitz, nel tardo pomeriggio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Si parla di un sondaggio per muller


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Luglio 2017)

Comunque in questi giorni effettivamente si stanno muovendo un po' in sordina. Nessuno sa nulla, come si può vedere dalle notizie ogni giorno uguali che tirano a indovinare a caso. Per me a breve ci sarà un colpo dal nulla.


----------



## ultràinside (25 Luglio 2017)

Magari ricordo male io, mi sembra che Mirabelli alla prima conferenza stampa, disse potrebbero venire giocatori dalla Germania, Francia. Magari è un indizio, sempre se ho buona memoria. Avevo pensato a Falcao.


----------



## Victorss (25 Luglio 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Magari ricordo male io, mi sembra che Mirabelli alla prima conferenza stampa, disse potrebbero venire giocatori dalla Germania, Francia. Magari è un indizio, sempre se ho buona memoria. Avevo pensato a Falcao.


Ecco appunto, anche io sento odore di Falcao.


----------



## ultràinside (25 Luglio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ecco appunto, anche io sento odore di Falcao.


La ricordi anche tu questa cosa della Francia o la memoria m inganna ?


----------



## krull (25 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma sto Kane è come quello del Leicester di due anni fa, che è puntualmente sparito. Su



Ehm...quello è Vardy...questo è un' altra roba....e di parecchio pure


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 25 Luglio 2017, nella giornata di ieri Mirabelli e Fassone sono partiti per una missione segreta, un blitz, nel tardo pomeriggio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Ma da questa missione sono già tornati?


----------



## Ambrole (25 Luglio 2017)

Falcao in Inghilterra ha fallito alla grande, non so, io preferirei aguero o muller


----------



## Milo (25 Luglio 2017)

Sogno un pacchetto Kane + Eriksen per Suso + 60/70 mln.... calha e eriksen dietro a kane.... mamma mia!!!!!!!!


----------



## ultràinside (25 Luglio 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Falcao in Inghilterra ha fallito alla grande, non so, io preferirei aguero o muller


Anch io preferirei Aguero a Falcao...
Muller mi piace, ma sbaglio o non è giocatore da 20/25 gol ?


----------



## Milo (25 Luglio 2017)

Aggiungo che negli ultimi 3 anni, Kane ha fatto 139 partite e segnato 94 gol... tra presenze e realizzazioni saremo in una botte di ferro.

Ma ho ancora una piccola speranza in Pierre...


----------



## ultràinside (25 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sogno un pacchetto Kane + Eriksen per Suso + 60/70 mln.... calha e eriksen dietro a kane.... mamma mia!!!!!!!!



Ok, il motto : nulla è impossibile, ma tu esageri !
Ahah magari !


----------



## bmb (25 Luglio 2017)

Matador


----------



## Milo (25 Luglio 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Anch io preferirei Aguero a Falcao...
> Muller mi piace, ma sbaglio o non è giocatore da 20/25 gol ?



a parte lo scorso anno, ha fatto per 4 anni di fila oltre 20 gol, anche lui non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 25 Luglio 2017, nella giornata di ieri Mirabelli e Fassone sono partiti per una missione segreta, un blitz, nel tardo pomeriggio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gazzetta dello Sport: la missione segreta non riguarda Aubameyang e nemmeno Mahrez. È tutto coperto da un alone di mistero, nessuno sa niente.



Quotate!


----------



## krull (25 Luglio 2017)

Ma a Monaco a fare che? Il Bayern non è ancora in Cina o giù di li per la tournee?


----------



## Milo (25 Luglio 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Ok, il motto : nulla è impossibile, ma tu esageri !
> Ahah magari !



hahahah lo so, ma quando si brancola nel buio si spara mille ipotesi, ho sempre seguito eriksen fin dai tempi dell'Ajax, quando si preferì prendere Matri invece di lui mi sarei strappato i gioielli... conta che ha ancora solo 25 anni.... mamma mia che giocatore!!!


----------



## Pitermilanista (25 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sogno un pacchetto Kane + Eriksen per Suso + 60/70 mln.... calha e eriksen dietro a kane.... mamma mia!!!!!!!!



Kane costa più (molto più, credo) di Lukaku, Morata e di quanto chiedano per Belotti e Aubameyang. Siamo oltre i 100 milioni. Non dico che quello sia il suo valore reale, ma è di certo il suo valore di mercato.
Cerchiamo di rimanere sul pezzo.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 25 Luglio 2017, nella giornata di ieri Mirabelli e Fassone sono partiti per una missione segreta, un blitz, nel tardo pomeriggio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



ahah una non notizia! Vedremo gli aggiornamenti. Magari esce un nome finora completamente nascosto.
Sognare non costa nulla, ma Kane mi pare francamente fuori portata...


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2017)

fosse vero, inghilterra o balcani IMHO

p.s. va a finire che prendiamo Mbappé


----------



## Casnop (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gazzetta dello Sport: la missione segreta non riguarda Aubameyang e nemmeno Mahrez. È tutto coperto da un alone di mistero, nessuno sa niente.


Cellulari staccati dalle 17 alle 18, a Casa Milan nessuno sa nulla di dove siano andati, l'ultima volta che lo fecero tornarono con Ricardo Rodriguez. Siamo tornati ai blitz degli anni Ottanta, con Braida con il contratto firmato da Rijkaard nelle mutande che usciva dalla finestra del bagno dello spogliatoio dello stadio dello Sporting Lisbona, con i tifosi locali che lo aspettavano davanti, e non certo per chiedergli l'autografo. Che tempi.


----------



## Robix (25 Luglio 2017)

muller quest'anno 5 gol e 14 assist.....che brutta stagione. sarebbe perfetto 

velocità, assist, gol, forte fisicamente, gioca ovunque.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> sono andato a vedermi tutti i gol dell'ultima stagione. Metà sono rigori, l'altra metà gol a porta vuota.
> Avrà fatto 3-4 gol di skill.



Si buonanotte


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Kane costa più (molto più, credo) di Lukaku, Morata e di quanto chiedano per Belotti e Aubameyang. Siamo oltre i 100 milioni. Non dico che quello sia il suo valore reale, ma è di certo il suo valore di mercato.
> Cerchiamo di rimanere sul pezzo.



Società troppo ricca e ambiziosa gli Spurs. Penso sia quasi impossibile prendere i loro elementi migliori in questo momento.
Poi dopo due secondi posti, quest'anno puntano dritti a vincere le Premier...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Luglio 2017)

Nulla, non si capisce nemmeno in che paese siano andati?


----------



## kYMERA (25 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Si buonanotte


 Forse non li hai visti tu. Io si. 

A noi non serv un finalizzatore. Avremmo Bacca volendo (scarso tecnicamente ma dentro la butta se serve). A noi serve un attaccante tecnico anche dai gol impossibili. Cavani Aguero Falcao Ibrahimovic. Gente così. Non Kane


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Cellulari staccati dalle 17 alle 18, a Casa Milan nessuno sa nulla di dove siano andati, l'ultima volta che lo fecero tornarono con Ricardo Rodriguez. Siamo tornati ai blitz degli anni Ottanta, con Braida con il contratto firmato da Rijkaard nelle mutande che usciva dalla finestra del bagno dello spogliatoio dello stadio dello Sporting Lisbona, con i tifosi locali che lo aspettavano davanti, e non certo per chiedergli l'autografo. Che tempi.


Vero, che modo meraviglioso di fare mercato. Un altro personaggio avvezzo a fare mercato in questo modo era, ahimé, Luciano Moggi, che, al si là delle sue grosse macchie, era sicuramente un fine intenditore di pallone.


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Luglio 2017)

Escluderei Cavani Kane Aguero, tutte le squadre sono impegnate nelle tournè tra stati uniti e cina con dirigenti al seguito.
Ritorno di fiamma per Forsberg?


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 25 Luglio 2017, nella giornata di ieri Mirabelli e Fassone sono partiti per una missione segreta, un blitz, nel tardo pomeriggio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



*Andrea di Sportface: sondaggio per Thomas Müller

Non menziona alcun viaggio però *


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nulla, non si capisce nemmeno in che paese siano andati?



ma sì dai, saranno (se è vero) a Parigi o a Londra/Manchester. Il mercato è lì.
Anche se ste squadre sono tutte fuori mi sembra
Magari vanno a chiudere per Forsberg...
Anche se un viaggetto nei balcani...


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Andrea di Sportface: sondaggio per Thomas Müller
> 
> Non menziona alcun viaggio però *



Piuttosto Kalinic, giuro.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Cellulari staccati dalle 17 alle 18, a Casa Milan nessuno sa nulla di dove siano andati, l'ultima volta che lo fecero tornarono con Ricardo Rodriguez. Siamo tornati ai blitz degli anni Ottanta, con Braida con il contratto firmato da Rijkaard nelle mutande che usciva dalla finestra del bagno dello spogliatoio dello stadio dello Sporting Lisbona, con i tifosi locali che lo aspettavano davanti, e non certo per chiedergli l'autografo. Che tempi.



ma se dopo tante fatiche si son concessi un'ora di relax???


----------



## Tell93 (25 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Piuttosto Kalinic, giuro.



Ma sei serio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Piuttosto Kalinic, giuro.


Sei malato... con affetto


----------



## Tell93 (25 Luglio 2017)

Comunque sulla rassegna stampa sulla pagina ufficiale del Milan di FB scrivono "Viaggio segreto di Fassone e Mirabelli", quindi mi sa lo hanno fatto davvero!


----------



## VonVittel (25 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Forse non li hai visti tu. Io si.
> 
> A noi non serv un finalizzatore. Avremmo Bacca volendo (scarso tecnicamente ma dentro la butta se serve). A noi serve un attaccante tecnico anche dai gol impossibili. Cavani Aguero Falcao Ibrahimovic. Gente così. Non Kane



Guardati Tottenham-Arsenal. È un esempio, potresti trovarne tanti altri di gol "impossibili".

Ce lo siamo meritato Bacca, se critichiamo Kane...


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2017)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sportface, l'obiettivo del viaggio segreto di Fassone e Mirabelli potrebbe essere Thomas Muller del Bayern Monaco. *


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Andrea di Sportface: sondaggio per Thomas Müller
> 
> Non menziona alcun viaggio però *



Lo odio


----------



## alcyppa (25 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Piuttosto Kalinic, giuro.



Concordo, più o meno.

Muller è un giocatore efficace ma che proprio non riesco a digerire.


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportface, l'obiettivo del viaggio segreto di Fassone e Mirabelli potrebbe essere Thomas Muller del Bayern Monaco. *




Non mi stuzzica granchè.


----------



## Robix (25 Luglio 2017)

come fa a non piacere un giocatore forte e completo come muller...esperienza internazionale da vendere


----------



## kYMERA (25 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Guardati Tottenham-Arsenal. È un esempio, potresti trovarne tanti altri di gol "impossibili".
> 
> Ce lo siamo meritato Bacca, se critichiamo Kane...



Non è il giocatore che ci serve ora 
Semplicemente


----------



## cris (25 Luglio 2017)

e non si sa dove si siano diretti?


----------



## Ambrole (25 Luglio 2017)

Robix ha scritto:


> come fa a non piacere un giocatore forte e completo come muller...esperienza internazionale da vendere


Esatto.....chiaro che va pagato il giusto, viene da una stagione pessima. 35 milioni e via, gli risolvi anche una briga e questo può giocare ovunque


----------



## BELOUFA (25 Luglio 2017)

Benissimo Muller, magari.


----------



## Casnop (25 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Andrea di Sportface: sondaggio per Thomas Müller
> 
> Non menziona alcun viaggio però *



L'attaccante che cerchiamo, e che cerca Montella, è un altro, però. Mah.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportface, l'obiettivo del viaggio segreto di Fassone e Mirabelli potrebbe essere Thomas Muller del Bayern Monaco. *


Dove si firma?


----------



## kYMERA (25 Luglio 2017)

comunque ragazzi magari Müller


----------



## Eziomare (25 Luglio 2017)

Ma per Muller non hanno rifiutato un settantino lo scorso anno?
Comunque, il giocatore e' forte, molto forte, ma a mio parere non e' il prospetto di cui necessitetemmo. Inoltre mi sta sulle palle.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'attaccante che cerchiamo, e che cerca Montella, è un altro, però. Mah.



Potrebbe essere l'attaccante esterno che chiedeva. Müller può giocare anche in quella zona li. Secondo me non è il botto grosso


----------



## VonVittel (25 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Andrea di Sportface: sondaggio per Thomas Müller
> 
> Non menziona alcun viaggio però *



E menomale che ci serviva la prima punta


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Andrea di Sportface: sondaggio per Thomas Müller
> 
> Non menziona alcun viaggio però *



gran giocatore Muller, però non è quello che ci serve in questo momento IMHO
Quel ruolo lì lo fa André Silva, se lo facciamo crescere.

Gran giocatore, ma adesso sarebbe un acquisto abbastanza insensato.


----------



## Tell93 (25 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi Muller è impossibile su, prende 16 milioni all'anno, siamo realisti.


----------



## Milo (25 Luglio 2017)

Non si cascherebbe male, peccato per Auba e compagnia ma anche con lui saremmo spaziali


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (25 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportface, l'obiettivo del viaggio segreto di Fassone e Mirabelli potrebbe essere Thomas Muller del Bayern Monaco. *






L'attaccante della Bundesliga


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere l'attaccante esterno che chiedeva. Müller può giocare anche in quella zona li. Secondo me non è il botto grosso


MUller si lamenta con Ancelotti proprio perché lo fa giocare esterno veramente...


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se viene fa minimo 25 gol , fenomeno devastante è straripante



Ma dici sul serio Lollo? 

Ragazzi ve lo devo ricordare ogni volta che i calciatori inglesi sono tra i peggiori d'europa e appena escono dalla premier fanno ridere i polli dato che non hanno un minimo di preparazione tattica?

80% dei gol fatti o su rigore o da massimo 6 metri dalla porta, questo ci fa bestemmiare peggio di Sampei se viene

Giocatore a mio avviso mediocre in tutto, rispetto a Higuain siamo 20 gradini sotto


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportface, l'obiettivo del viaggio segreto di Fassone e Mirabelli potrebbe essere Thomas Muller del Bayern Monaco. *



Ma questi di SportFace quest'anno ne hanno azzeccata qualcuna?

Cmq no grazie


----------



## BELOUFA (25 Luglio 2017)

Montella non vuole il punteros classico, vuole un centravanti che non dia il riferimento, vuole un creatore di dialogo e spazi, vuole variare l'attacco della profondità, vuole l'attaccante che sappia venire verso il portatore per lasciare che lo spazio alle sue spalle venga attaccato dall'esterno


----------



## Tell93 (25 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma questi di SportFace quest'anno ne hanno azzeccata qualcuna?
> 
> Cmq no grazie



Ma secondo è proprio inutile parlarne dato che il suo stipendio è irraggiungibile per tutte le squadre della serie a


----------



## VonVittel (25 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportface, l'obiettivo del viaggio segreto di Fassone e Mirabelli potrebbe essere Thomas Muller del Bayern Monaco. *



Questo non manco una prima punta. Non mi piace proprio come giocatore. 



kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non è il giocatore che ci serve ora
> Semplicemente



Ah no? 
Segna quanto Aubameyang.
È più potente e tecnico di Belotti.
Si sacrifica per la squadra quanto Kalinic. 

Ripeto, se critichiamo Kane vuol dire che ce li siamo meritati tutti i cessi che abbiamo avuto.

Io penso che gli hai visto fare una decina di gol in area di rigore e quindi per te è uguale a bacca. Io ti consiglio di vedere qualche sua partita prima di giudicare


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (25 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma dici sul serio Lollo?
> 
> Ragazzi ve lo devo ricordare ogni volta che i calciatori inglesi sono tra i peggiori d'europa e appena escono dalla premier fanno ridere i polli dato che non hanno un minimo di preparazione tattica?
> 
> ...



Davvero, gli inglesi sono da evitare come la peste e credo Mirabelli e Fassone lo sappiano bene.

Muller anche no, giocatore logoro.


----------



## Robix (25 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> MUller si lamenta con Ancelotti proprio perché lo fa giocare esterno veramente...



potrebbe giocare benissimo da punta accanto a Silva


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma da questa missione sono già tornati?



 dispersi ?


----------



## Milo (25 Luglio 2017)

Piccola provocazione: ma prendere Dost che non se lo fila nessuno? quest'anno ha fatto 36 gol


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportface, l'obiettivo del viaggio segreto di Fassone e Mirabelli potrebbe essere Thomas Muller del Bayern Monaco. *



Allora io lo detesto per moltissime ragioni: è tedesco, è antipatico e è tedesco

costa un botto e ha un ingaggio monstre

Però parliamoci chiaro: questo è un giocatore T-O-T-A-L-E e nel pieno della carriera

Se viene e Montella riesce a collocarlo tatticamente questo fa saltare il banco in serie A e non solo


----------



## Tell93 (25 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Piccola provocazione: ma prendere Dost che non se lo fila nessuno? quest'anno ha fatto 36 gol



Ci hanno promesso un giocatore "eccezionale" e non credo proprio che Dost lo sia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma dici sul serio Lollo?
> 
> Ragazzi ve lo devo ricordare ogni volta che i calciatori inglesi sono tra i peggiori d'europa e appena escono dalla premier fanno ridere i polli dato che non hanno un minimo di preparazione tattica?
> 
> ...




Si no aspetta , dividiamo un attimo le cose.. Kane è una forza della natura nulla a che vedere con gli inglesi del passato. 

Io lo vorrei eccome a Milanello , dai un occhiata a qualche partita o qualche video per farti un idea del giocatore


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Luglio 2017)

Vogliamo i toppe pleyerr! (cit. interista medio)
In ogni caso a me Muller non dispiacerebbe


----------



## de sica (25 Luglio 2017)

In generale gli inglesi non hanno mai fatto bene in Italia, comunque vedremo


----------



## Casnop (25 Luglio 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Montella non vuole il punteros classico, vuole un centravanti che non dia il riferimento, vuole un creatore di dialogo e spazi, vuole variare l'attacco della profondità, vuole l'attaccante che sappia venire verso il portatore per lasciare che lo spazio alle sue spalle venga attaccato dall'esterno


Kalinic è un profilo ideale, allora, e Andre Silva è seriamente candidabile. No, credo che Montella voglia il pistolero che scarica a pieno i suoi colpi, nella situazione chiara come nella tonnara di area... Lo leggevo ieri, e mi sembrava evocasse il fantasma di Romario. Senza chiamare in causa il Demonio in persona, un Aguero soddisferebbe queste plebee esigenze di fare gol, magari con un vestito elegante.


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma dici sul serio Lollo?
> 
> Ragazzi ve lo devo ricordare ogni volta che i calciatori inglesi sono tra i peggiori d'europa e appena escono dalla premier fanno ridere i polli dato che non hanno un minimo di preparazione tattica?
> 
> ...



Concordo.

Il "fenomeno" del calcio inglese degli ultimi 30 anni è Rooney...


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sei malato... con affetto



Non lo sopporto.


Oltretutto da un paio d'anni fa pietà



Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Il "fenomeno" del calcio inglese degli ultimi 30 anni è Rooney...



Dimenticate Beckham e Bale...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non lo sopporto.
> 
> 
> Oltretutto da un paio d'anni fa pietà
> ...


Stagione 2015-2016: 32 goal in 49 gare  L'anno scorso non fa testo, perché ha rotto con Ancelotti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Il "fenomeno" del calcio inglese degli ultimi 30 anni è Rooney...



Ed è tutto dire.....
Gli unici inglesi che avrei preso da 30 anni ad oggi sono Beckham, Ferdinand, Gerrard e Lampard (anche se ho dubbi pure su quest'ultimo)


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si no aspetta , dividiamo un attimo le cose.. Kane è una forza della natura nulla a che vedere con gli inglesi del passato.
> 
> Io lo vorrei eccome a Milanello , dai un occhiata a qualche partita o qualche video per farti un idea del giocatore



L'ho visto un paio di volte in premier, l'ho seguito agli Europei 2 anni fa e mi sono visto i gol su You tube, la considerazione è quella: se va bene è un Klose 2.0...ma proprio se va benissimo perché ha un decimo della personalità che aveva il tedesco


----------



## VonVittel (25 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma dici sul serio Lollo?
> 
> Ragazzi ve lo devo ricordare ogni volta che i calciatori inglesi sono tra i peggiori d'europa e appena escono dalla premier fanno ridere i polli dato che non hanno un minimo di preparazione tattica?
> 
> ...



Allora non prendiamo neanche Aubameyang. 
Tanto il Gabon ha sempre fatto schifo, ha avuto solo giocatori scarsi.


----------



## Ambrole (25 Luglio 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Montella non vuole il punteros classico, vuole un centravanti che non dia il riferimento, vuole un creatore di dialogo e spazi, vuole variare l'attacco della profondità, vuole l'attaccante che sappia venire verso il portatore per lasciare che lo spazio alle sue spalle venga attaccato dall'esterno


Il problema è che ci mancano gli esterni che sappiano fare efficacemente l'inserimento e magari buttarla dentro


----------



## BELOUFA (25 Luglio 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Il problema è che ci mancano gli esterni che sappiano fare efficacemente l'inserimento e magari buttarla dentro



Infatti, hanno detto che prenderanno un attaccante esterno.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportface, l'obiettivo del viaggio segreto di Fassone e Mirabelli potrebbe essere Thomas Muller del Bayern Monaco. *



Suggestivo ma poco credibile. Se finisse sul mercato penso che ci sarebbe la fila di società pronte a garantirgli un ingaggio stellare.
Possibile scenario potrebbe essere addirittura Muller al City (è un pallino di Guardiola) che così libera Aguero, su cui ci fiondiamo subito noi.
Suggestione per suggestione...

Ma se i nostri sono volati a Monaco è più credibile stiano chiudendo per Sanches...


----------



## BELOUFA (25 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Kalinic è un profilo ideale, allora, e Andre Silva è seriamente candidabile. No, credo che Montella voglia il pistolero che scarica a pieno i suoi colpi, nella situazione chiara come nella tonnara di area... Lo leggevo ieri, e mi sembrava evocasse il fantasma di Romario. Senza chiamare in causa il Demonio in persona, un Aguero soddisferebbe queste plebee esigenze di fare gol, magari con un vestito elegante.



Andrè Silva sono sincero non lo conosco, Kalinic difatti è sempre stato il miop preferito come profilo, se accompagnato da una punta esterna con i colpi in canna, e dico punta esterna, non trrquartista che parte largo.


----------



## Tell93 (25 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non lo sopporto.
> 
> 
> Oltretutto da un paio d'anni fa pietà
> ...



Bale è gallese


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Bale è gallese



Ah beh cambia tutto allora


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Allora non prendiamo neanche Aubameyang.
> Tanto il Gabon ha sempre fatto schifo, ha avuto solo giocatori scarsi.



Considerazione sciocca, abbiamo avuto Weah, unico giocatore della storia della Liberia degno di stare in Europa..

Il punto sui giocatori inglesi però è provato da decenni di storia..e soprattutto non si vedono motivi per cui sto Kane dovrebbe andare contro tendenza..

Del resto le sue medie parlano per lui: in premier viaggia quasi a 0,7 di media..in ambito internazionale a 0,35...in nazionale maggiore se togliamo le amichevoli siamo a nemmeno 0,3


----------



## albydigei (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 25 Luglio 2017, nella giornata di ieri Mirabelli e Fassone sono partiti per una missione segreta, un blitz, nel tardo pomeriggio.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportface, l'obiettivo del viaggio segreto di Fassone e Mirabelli potrebbe essere Thomas Muller del Bayern Monaco.



Ah ma non era solo Kalinic l'alternativa? Ma come.... E' nostro da 2 mesi ormai


----------



## GP7 (25 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma se i nostri sono volati a Monaco è più credibile stiano chiudendo per Sanches...



Che facciano una missione top secret per chiudere un giocatore di cui tutti gli attori in campo hanno parlato esplicitamente da settimane mi parrebbe un tantino strano.


----------



## Zani (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 25 Luglio 2017, nella giornata di ieri Mirabelli e Fassone sono partiti per una missione segreta, un blitz, nel tardo pomeriggio.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportface, l'obiettivo del viaggio segreto di Fassone e Mirabelli potrebbe essere Thomas Muller del Bayern Monaco.



Madonna Muller non lo posso proprio vedere come persona, mi sta proprio sui cosidetti. e non mi piace nemmeno come gioca, tra l'altro ha avuto una pessima stagione. Sarebbe proprio l'unico top player per cui no esulterei, ma forse mi sono gi abituto troppo bene con F&M.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Luglio 2017)

MA Muller è diventato un centravanti?


----------



## Tell93 (25 Luglio 2017)

A me sembra che tra tutti questi ipotetici mister x l'unico "fattibile" è Aguero, non so perchè ma me lo sento.


----------



## krull (25 Luglio 2017)

A-G-U-E-R-O...Unico in grado di spostare gli equilibri.... Muller se ne stia a mangiare crauti in quel di Monaco....giocatore che ha sempre giocato in mezzo a fenomeni che lo facevano segnare a raffica. Non è il centravanti che ci serve. Onestamente Kane l' ho sempre visto come attaccante da campionato inglese. Non mi sembra adatto all' Italia. Chiaro che se arrivasse ne sarei felice ugualmente.
Ma Gesù Muller no...per favore...


----------



## Pivellino (25 Luglio 2017)

Serve un colpo mediatico, Belotti non lo è.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2017)

Robix ha scritto:


> potrebbe giocare benissimo da punta accanto a Silva



non mi piace 

Aguero, Cavani, Belotti. Per l'attacco deve essere uno di questi.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Considerazione sciocca, abbiamo avuto Weah, unico giocatore della storia della Liberia degno di stare in Europa..
> 
> Il punto sui giocatori inglesi però è provato da decenni di storia..e soprattutto non si vedono motivi per cui sto Kane dovrebbe andare contro tendenza..
> 
> Del resto le sue medie parlano per lui: in premier viaggia quasi a 0,7 di media..in ambito internazionale a 0,35...in nazionale maggiore se togliamo le amichevoli siamo a nemmeno 0,3



Sciocca, certamente.

Però scusa allora dovresti schifare anche Bale, no? 
Avresti dovuto schifare Beckham, che a 35 anni non mi pare però abbia fatto malissimo.

Stai giudicando un giocatore per la sua nazionalità. Se fosse stato tedesco, ma avesse giocato negli Spurs comunque, allora improvvisamente si sarebbe trasformato nell'attaccante dei sogni? 

Avresti mai immaginato che avremmo preso un attaccante della Liberia nei primi anni '90? 
Con questo ragionamento no, e se lo avessimo fatto sarebbe comunque stato scarso. 

Capisci che non ha senso questo discorso? Siamo in un mondo che punta sulla globalizzazione, in un mondo in cui sapere l'inglese è una cosa basilare.

Che problemi dovrebbe avere Kane per adeguarsi all'Italia, scusa? 
Perchè Bale è un fenomeno in Spagna, mentre lui non dovrebbe esserlo in Italia? 

Potresti discuterlo tecnicamente (ma c'è ben poco da dire, questo si mangia Belotti in un sol boccone), ma per la nazionalità è ridicolo. 

Altro appunto: se in 100 esperimenti aleatori mi capita che che si avveri l'evento A, non significa che al 101esimo si riavvererà sicuramente.

Aveva probabilità p che si avverasse sia al primo esperimento, sia al quindicesimo, sia al settantesimo. 
Con questo voglio dire che se è capitato che dei giocatori inglesi sono andati male, non significa che tutti debbano far male in Italia. È un concetto sbagliato


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Serve un colpo mediatico, Belotti non lo è.



A Bonucci non piace questo elemento


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Forse non li hai visti tu. Io si.
> 
> A noi non serv un finalizzatore. Avremmo Bacca volendo (scarso tecnicamente ma dentro la butta se serve). A noi serve un attaccante tecnico anche dai gol impossibili. Cavani Aguero Falcao Ibrahimovic. Gente così. Non Kane



Ma voi che criticate Kane avendo visto dei video su youtube esattamente di che droghe vi fate? Ti ho visto anche scrivere che a quel punto se è solo per la finalizzazione ti tieni Bacca. Kane è un giocatore fantastico, attualmente ha 23 anni ma già con una esperienza da veterano. Kane tra 3-4 anni è il più forte centravanti del pianeta, ci metto la firma con il sangue (e già ora è tra i primi 5 senza alcun dubbio).

In ogni caso il Tottenham non lo cederà mai quindi tranquillo.



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Andrea di Sportface: sondaggio per Thomas Müller
> 
> Non menziona alcun viaggio però *



Thomas non è l'attaccante che piace a me , anche se vederlo a milano sarebbe incredibile. Attualmente guadagna uno stipendio pari al doppio di quelli di Higuain, quindi direi che ancora più impossibile di Kane.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2017)

Belotti si fa male
I nostri partono all'istante
Una coincidenza? Io non credo


----------



## krull (25 Luglio 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Serve un colpo mediatico, Belotti non lo è.



Vai a dirlo ai cinesi che gridavano BELOTTI-BELOTTI in tournee....


----------



## Sotiris (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 25 Luglio 2017, nella giornata di ieri Mirabelli e Fassone sono partiti per una missione segreta, un blitz, nel tardo pomeriggio.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportface, l'obiettivo del viaggio segreto di Fassone e Mirabelli potrebbe essere Thomas Muller del Bayern Monaco.



Sinceramente Muller a me non ha mai detto nulla. Messo nella Fiorentina avrebbe fatto e farebbe la figura di un Kalinic qualunque.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2017)

Magari muller!!!
Dal centrocampo in su può giocare in tutte le posizioni e con tutti i moduli.
Ovviamente kane sarebbe un sogno. Un aggettivo per definirlo : DEVASTANTE!!!
Credo sia l'unico inglese che si avvicini un pò a shearer per le capacità di trascinare la squadra ed essere dominatore in area. 
Una bestia.
Purtroppo temo costi davvero troppo ,anzi, son certo non sia in vendita.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Sciocca, certamente.
> 
> Però scusa allora dovresti schifare anche Bale, no?
> Avresti dovuto schifare Beckham, che a 35 anni non mi pare però abbia fatto malissimo.
> ...



Boh, la storia calcistica conta, non capisco come tu possa ignorarla?
I giocatori Inglesi non sono certo inferiori a quelli italiani, basta vedere le scoppole che ci rifilano, quando i nostri club gli incrociano,

ma sappiamo benissimo che nel calcio conta moltissimo anche il fattore mentale, gli Inglesi semplicemente hanno un modo di vivere troppo diverso dal nostro, in tutto, e questo trovarsi a disagio in Italia poi non può non riflettersi sul campo,
Io non li considero nemmeno Europei...
Ma questo problema culturale credo che vada applicato a tutte le nazionalità, ci sono etnie che si integrano più facilmente e altre meno,
poi ovviamente occorre ragionare per percentuali, non è sicuramente una regola ferrea.

Però se debbo ricostruire una rosa dalle fondamenta, il primo anno non corro rischi e tengo assolutamente conto di questo fattore.

De resto anche Mirabelli, che sicuramente ne capisce più di me e te, ha espressamente dichiarato niente giocatori dal sud america,
rischio ambientamento, nonostante nella nostra storia vi sia stato un certo Kaka che dopo due partite era già candidato al pallone d'oro


----------



## PsycoMad (25 Luglio 2017)

Bo, non mi è mai piaciuto muller francamente, efficace si ma se possibile andrei su altri profili (aguero sarebbe un sogno). Però ragazzi, quelli che criticano kane bo, da quello che ho letto non mi pare abbiate le idee molto chiare. Avendo seguito la premier costantemente quest'anno posso dirvi che non è assolutamente un attaccante da area di rigore (cioè, sa fare anche quello, ma non solo): strapotere fisico, ottima visione di gioco e abilità nel dialogare con i compagni, cecchino sia dentro che fuori dall'area e con un'ottima tecnica per un giocatore di quella stazza. Francamente gli preferirei solo aubameyang perché il gabonese con quella velocità è un'arma in più nel campionato italiano, ma kane sarebbe sicuramente subito dopo di lui


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non mi piace
> 
> Aguero, Cavani, Belotti. Per l'attacco deve essere uno di questi.


Anche io penso Aguero


----------



## Milo (25 Luglio 2017)

... e poi si venne a sapere che è una bufala pazzesca e che il duo è semplicemente a casa Milan


----------



## Bataille (25 Luglio 2017)

Credo che dietro il nome di Müller si celi unicamente l'ansia di alcuni portali d'informazione sportiva - chiamiamoli così per pura cortesia - di arrivare primi sul pezzo. L'idea è semplicemente risibile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Luglio 2017)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Credo che dietro il nome di Müller si celi unicamente l'ansia di alcuni portali d'informazione sportiva - chiamiamoli così per pura cortesia - di arrivare primi sul pezzo. L'idea è semplicemente risibile.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> ... e poi si venne a sapere che è una bufala pazzesca e che il duo è semplicemente a casa Milan



ma guarda che seriamente sta cosa sembra buttata lì dalla gazzetta eh
Na roba del tipo:"Ok, stiamo facendo figuracce su figuracce sul mercato del Milan, soprattutto con Kalinic. Diciamo che hanno fatto un viaggio misterioso per un obiettivo segreto, così quando esce fuori il nome diciamo: Ecco dove erano andati!"


----------



## Cenzo (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 25 Luglio 2017, nella giornata di ieri Mirabelli e Fassone sono partiti per una missione segreta, un blitz, nel tardo pomeriggio.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportface, l'obiettivo del viaggio segreto di Fassone e Mirabelli potrebbe essere Thomas Muller del Bayern Monaco.



Sono andati a fare visita a Guendalina


----------



## unbreakable (25 Luglio 2017)

Non vorrei sembrare negativo ma questi sono nomi affermati che prendono caterva di soldi e che fanno la champions..siamo sicuri che vogliano venire da noi?


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2017)

Ma dolberg è impossibile?
A me piace un sacco.
Anche se non è esattamente una macchina da gol ma fa giocare bene tutti i compagni. Molto tecnico, tattico, intelligente.
Per certi versi ci rivedo un piccolo ibra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Sciocca, certamente.
> 
> Però scusa allora dovresti schifare anche Bale, no?
> Avresti dovuto schifare Beckham, che a 35 anni non mi pare però abbia fatto malissimo.
> ...



Ti stai troppo fossilizzando sul solo aspetto del "giocatore inglese" tralasciando le altre considerazioni (giocatore mediocre che non eccelle veramente in nulla se non nel senso del gol)..
Ma anche sull'aspetto del giocatore inglese io dico che parliamo proprio di una "scuola calcistica" scadente, che non forma grandi fenomeni quasi mai, che soprattutto non prepara tatticamente i giocatori, non è questione di globalizzazione dell'inglese, se sei cresciuto senza sapere i movimenti migliori da fare, abituato a marcature da circo come quelle che girano in Premier, a spazi che nel resto d'europa non esistono allora farai gran fatica ad abituarti all'estero..
Non è un caso che in Europa le squadre inglesi che hanno fatto bene da 30anni ad oggi sono state il Manchester che dopo 10 anni di giocatori cresciuti a lezione da Sir Alex erano veramente preparati tatticamente e il Chelsea, la squadra più internazionale della Premier (modello che sta provando a seguire, male il City)..
Le altre chi sono? Il Liverpool di Benitez (toh..un tecnico straniero, squadra titolare al 90% composta da stranieri) e basta..

Kane ha tutti i canoni per essere il classico giocatore inglese scadente, sarà l'eccezione? Non vorrei testarlo sulla pelle del Milan (soprattutto buttandoci sopra 80 milioni minimo e 9 di ingaggio)


----------



## GP7 (25 Luglio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche io penso Aguero



Magari Aguero..
In alternativa Cavani.

Mi accontento di poco, no?


----------



## Cenzo (25 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> ... e poi si venne a sapere che è una bufala pazzesca e che il duo è semplicemente a casa Milan



Non credo, il profilo Twitter ufficiale del Milan dà risalto alla notizia. Se si trattava di una bufala avrebbero smentito


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma *dolberg *è impossibile?
> A me piace un sacco.
> Anche se non è esattamente una macchina da gol ma fa giocare bene tutti i compagni. Molto tecnico, tattico, intelligente.
> Per certi versi ci rivedo un piccolo ibra.


Lo scorso anno in Eredivisie c'era un ragazzo che sembrava un mostro.
Qualcosa di spaventoso.
Vincent Janssen.
Segnò 27 gol.

Prima di lui uno dei giocatori che più mi ha illuso: Finnbogason.

Stiamo alla larga dagli attaccanti dell'Eredivisie, per favore..

ps. tra questi tre, Janssen è il più promettente comunque
p.p.s. Non si sarebbero mossi entrambi per Dolberg... è qualcosa di grosso o una trattativa complessa (tipo un ragazzo giovane su cui ci sono molti club di prima fascia)


----------



## Cociss63 (25 Luglio 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Ma di questo blitz cosa si sa, oltre che avevano i telefoni spenti per un ora?
> Anche Milano Torino la fai in un oretta...
> Il profilo di Montella per la punta: che faccia gol, gol sporchi, che giochi per la squadra, partiamo da qui...



Diego Costa?.


----------



## Aron (25 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma dolberg è impossibile?
> A me piace un sacco.
> Anche se non è esattamente una macchina da gol ma fa giocare bene tutti i compagni. Molto tecnico, tattico, intelligente.
> Per certi versi ci rivedo un piccolo ibra.



C'è già Andrè Silva come scommessa costosa.

Di Dolberg ci sono voci sul Borussia se parte Aubameyang.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno in Eredivisie c'era un ragazzo che sembrava un mostro.
> Qualcosa di spaventoso.
> Vincent Janssen.
> Segnò 27 gol.
> ...



Ma doolberg è un centravanti un pò anomalo , ha piedi quasi da 10 e visione di gioco da centrocampista.
Diciamo che con un centravanti del genere non ci perdi mai perchè il suo apporto qualitativo lo offre sempre.
Che il campionato olandese è un'incognita però è verissimo e hai pienamente ragione.


----------



## Robix (25 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma guarda che seriamente sta cosa sembra buttata lì dalla gazzetta eh
> Na roba del tipo:"Ok, stiamo facendo figuracce su figuracce sul mercato del Milan, soprattutto con Kalinic. Diciamo che hanno fatto un viaggio misterioso per un obiettivo segreto, così quando esce fuori il nome diciamo: Ecco dove erano andati!"



se vai sul twitter ufficiale del milan, il club riporta la notizia del fantomatico bliz. fosse stata una cavolata non credo che lo avrebbero postato sul profilo ufficiale...


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2017)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Credo che dietro il nome di Müller si celi unicamente l'ansia di alcuni portali d'informazione sportiva - chiamiamoli così per pura cortesia - di arrivare primi sul pezzo. L'idea è semplicemente risibile.



È gente che quest'anno ne ha prese veramente tante


----------



## Pit96 (25 Luglio 2017)

Il discorso è sempre lo stesso...
Arrivasse Aguero, Aubameyang, Cavani, Belotti, Kane ecc... ognuno di questi ci farebbe fare un grande salto in avanti. 
Ricordo a chi critica Kane che questo giocatore, oltre ad aver dimostrato molto più di Belotti, ha la sua stessa età (è del '93). Anche io preferisco altri profili come Aubameyang o Aguero, ma Kane è forte forte, niente da dire (il problema sarebbe prenderlo dato che costerebbe un sacco secondo me).


----------



## Milo (25 Luglio 2017)

Che poi sul sito della gazzetta non c'è nemmeno un minimo accenno di questa cosa, niente di niente...

Inizio a non capire...


----------



## albydigei (25 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È gente che quest'anno ne ha prese veramente tante



Si, e nell'ultima settimana hanno detto che per Belotti mancava solo l'ufficialità e che per Sanches Milan e Bayern avevano trovato un accordo... Per favore...


----------



## Cenzo (25 Luglio 2017)

Quasi 20 pagine di commenti basati sul nulla. Avete fatto 24675367 nomi, una gara a chi la spara più grossa. Meglio del processo di Biscardi.


----------



## Robix (25 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Quasi 20 pagine di commenti basati sul nulla. Avete fatto 24675367 nomi, una gara a chi la spara più grossa. Meglio del processo di Biscardi.



e non è questo il bello del mercato? e finalmente direi... 
era meglio quando potevamo sognare lapadula? e parlavamo di badelj ocampos ?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Quasi 20 pagine di commenti basati sul nulla. Avete fatto 24675367 nomi, una gara a chi la spara più grossa. Meglio del processo di Biscardi.



Sai com'è, è un forum, si parla di calcio.


----------



## Tell93 (25 Luglio 2017)

*Calciomercato.com ipotizza che Fassone e Mirabelli siano stati a Londra ma non si conosce l'ipotetico nome trattato*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com ipotizza che Fassone e Mirabelli siano stati a Londra ma non si conosce l'ipotetico nome trattato*



Fabregas!


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Klose 2.0 ma con meno personalità
> 
> Spero davvero non sia lui perché questo è meno utile di Kalinic e costa più di Aubameyang



Non ho parole


----------



## Brain84 (25 Luglio 2017)

Robix ha scritto:


> se vai sul twitter ufficiale del milan, il club riporta la notizia del fantomatico bliz. fosse stata una cavolata non credo che lo avrebbero postato sul profilo ufficiale...



Il Milan sia su Twitter che su Facebook riporta sempre la rassegna stampa, ogni giorno.
Questa news mi pare più un uscita alla Bocciariello, chi è della vecchia guardia come me, saprà di cosa parlo.


----------



## Superpippo9 (25 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com ipotizza che Fassone e Mirabelli siano stati a Londra ma non si conosce l'ipotetico nome trattato*



Avessero trovato il modo di convincere Diego Costa a farsi un annetto a Milano....


----------



## Robix (25 Luglio 2017)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il Milan sia su Twitter che su Facebook riporta sempre la rassegna stampa, ogni giorno.
> Questa news mi pare più un uscita alla Bocciariello, chi è della vecchia guardia come me, saprà di cosa parlo.



.


----------



## Tell93 (25 Luglio 2017)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il Milan sia su Twitter che su Facebook riporta sempre la rassegna stampa, ogni giorno.
> Questa news mi pare più un uscita alla Bocciariello, chi è della vecchia guardia come me, saprà di cosa parlo.



Conferma anche Milan news il viaggio oltre calciomercato.com... di solito quando scrivono come titolo sulla rassegna stampa della pagina ufficiale una notizia probabilmente qualcosa di vero c'è...


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2017)

Robix ha scritto:


> se vai sul twitter ufficiale del milan, il club riporta la notizia del fantomatico bliz. fosse stata una cavolata non credo che lo avrebbero postato sul profilo ufficiale...



bene, allora secondo me, se è un viaggio di mercato, i nomi sono questi:
Aguero, Forsberg, Sanchez, Coric, Yarmolenko, Arda Turan...
Il mio sogno? Strappare Lorenzino Insigne o Mertens al Napoli 

Penso siano stati in Inghilterra o Parigi. Ripeto: il centro del mercato ora è lì. Il City vende, il PSG compra, l'Arsenal deve muoversi, il Liverpool pure... *qualcosa si sta muovendo e stiamo cercando di entrare nel ballo.*
1€ su Aguero (non che lo prendiamo ma che siamo andati a chiederlo)


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Si, e nell'ultima settimana hanno detto che per Belotti mancava solo l'ufficialità e che per Sanches Milan e Bayern avevano trovato un accordo... Per favore...



Eh? 
Ma non è vero


----------



## Symon (25 Luglio 2017)

Visto che si è fatto il nome di Kane, e come penso io il colpo in questione sarà una prima punta (ecco perché si prende tempo su Kalinic...se arriva il top davanti, Kalinic rimane dov'è, diversamente il top sarà più indietro..), rilancio con:


----------

